# What happened to Dabbs centre



## mbsports (26 January 2015)

Been away for a few years... 
Heard it had shut...


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (26 January 2015)

Reopened as Howe recently.


----------



## mbsports (26 January 2015)

Remember having lessons there with I think if memory serves right a person called Andrew..


----------



## Snat20 (26 January 2015)

Its recently reopened as Highfield at Howe. Nice to have the facilities back in the area!


----------



## tubby1 (26 January 2015)

A few people at my yard have been to shows since it reopened and they have said it was really good. The competitions have been really well supported .


----------



## NeverSayNever (26 January 2015)

i remember when it was Stotfoot!


----------



## mbsports (26 January 2015)

what happened to Andrew who owned it I think are they still in area.. Do they still do lessons?


----------



## sarahann1 (26 January 2015)

NeverSayNever said:



			i remember when it was Stotfoot!
		
Click to expand...

So do I! 

It's very different now, I couldn't work out where I'd had my lessons when it was Stotfoot.


----------



## sarahann1 (26 January 2015)

mbsports said:



			what happened to Andrew who owned it I think are they still in area.. Do they still do lessons?
		
Click to expand...

Are you thinking about Andrew Bonelli Baird? I think they moved to the Netherlands.  

I think they are doing lessons at Howe on RS horses and they def run clinics for those with their own horse.


----------



## mbsports (26 January 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			Are you thinking about Andrew Bonelli Baird? I think they moved to the Netherlands.  

I think they are doing lessons at Howe on RS horses and they def run clinics for those with their own horse.
		
Click to expand...

 that's the name.. thanks been racking my brains. Getting ready to go back to area...
Well lessons are not going to be on the cards if in the Netherlands...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 January 2015)

They do indeed run lessons at HOWE again now and I think Tom still does them at Caldwells Farm (Highfield Feeds). They really are trying to make a good go of it again there and I wish them the best of luck! 

They have a Facebook page and keep it updated.


----------



## NeverSayNever (26 January 2015)

sarahann1 said:



			So do I! 

It's very different now, I couldn't work out where I'd had my lessons when it was Stotfoot.
		
Click to expand...

i got hauled into the judges box there doing WH (25 years ago eek)as Id had 3x refusals but hadnt heard the tannoy asking me to retire oops


----------



## measles (27 January 2015)

Another who has competed there under all three centre names.   Our first visit recently had us very impressed with the efforts that the new management were making.   And the cafe was hugely improved, something those of us who competed there in years gone by will understand the significance of!


----------



## supagran (27 January 2015)

Andrew and Domenique Bonelli-Baird moved to Belgium, still run Anique stables.


----------



## EventingMum (27 January 2015)

measles said:



			Another who has competed there under all three centre names.   Our first visit recently had us very impressed with the efforts that the new management were making.   And the cafe was hugely improved, something those of us who competed there in years gone by will understand the significance of!
		
Click to expand...

Not been there recently as we're not out competing but totally agree re the cafe! I really hope it's a sucess, we used to go regularly when my son was show jumping and spent some very cold days there with both horses and ponies as well as some pleasant summer days.


----------



## FfionWinnie (7 February 2015)

Went there for the first time the other night. Remember it as Dabbs but never got there as a kid. Daughter pleased as you get a rosette for your clear round even on the schooling nights...


----------

